# IBLDMYOWN



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF MY OLDER AND LAST BUILDS.ALL THE WAY TO WHAT IM WORKING ON NOW. HOPE YA LIKE.  








































































HERES WHAT IM WORKING ON NOW


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE BUILDS . THAT MERC LOOKS SO REAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Jim!!! I'm liking where you're going on the '61.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Apr 24 2008, 08:41 PM~10497788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X2 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds the flames on the toyota truck are nice and i love the 39


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Got any more pics of the yotas? Or pics of the third green on you built??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice builds that 61 is gonna be sick :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

these are nice builds, i have seen them all in person. James, i just saw your '39 in the Mid America coverage :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good homie  really like the rivi. do you happen to have a rear end and trailing arm for the kit cause mine are m.i.a.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

they all look great, i love how the 61 is coming out, mostly white with a little green, really sets it off, bro, nice work, keep it up...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some SWEET looking builds!

Excellent work!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks glad ya like im really enjoying the 61 having some fun


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean rides keep pics coming.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 AM~10498556
> *Got any more pics of the yotas? Or pics of the third green on you built??
> *


here ya go.
































couldnt find the other pics of the silver or yellow trucks but here's a green one i did


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are lookin good....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks killer.. I love those Yotas..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rides look sick homie..... and that 61 :0 :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 12:09 AM~10506911
> *rides look sick homie..... and that 61 :0 :0
> *


thanks glad ya like homie


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ill try and post some new pics of 61 this weekend. just had surgery so im not getting around real great.but hopefully this weekend


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man i tride doing some foil work to day , looking at your - I SUCK AT IT .
but damn the bomba is so clean, i think ill get ther someday


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

You got some real nice stuff here homie


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i told ya guys id put put up some more pics this weekend engine took me longer than i expected.but the interior and the engine are done for the 61 except for hoses.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS WORK!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good........


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 02:56 AM~10577011
> *BADASS WORK!!!
> *


x2. love the sub box and the fuzzy steering wheel


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 02:56 AM~10577011
> *BADASS WORK!!!
> *


x2 love the sub box and fuzzy steering wheel cover


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn Jim that box came out nice!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean ass work homie :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 5 2008, 01:30 PM~10579354
> *:0  Damn Jim that box came out nice!!!
> *


thanks its nice when things come out how ya want them too let me tell ya though that flock was a BITCH.  lol


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

damn you have some real nice rides, thanks for sharing this images with us all..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that interior is top notch the impala lettering couldnt have looked any better


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK !!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

That Flock job is bad ass, bro!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

That Flock job is bad ass, bro!

:thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

if anyone has a front bumper for this 61 impala for sale or trade it would be a great help my kid broke mine. :angry: thanks


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sweeeeeet nice job homie!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@May 8 2008, 04:19 AM~10605904
> *sweeeeeet nice job homie!
> *


thanks


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks damn good so far homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*WELCOME IBLDMYOWN TO THE NUMBER 1 LARGEST FAMILY OF MODEL BUILDERS.*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10626896
> *WELCOME IBLDMYOWN TO THE NUMBER 1 LARGEST FAMILY OF MODEL BUILDERS.</span>
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 
<span style=\'color:red\'>*
x-2 WELCOME TO THE FAMILY*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+May 7 2008, 10:27 PM~10604970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 10 2008, 11:54 PM~10626896
> *So i guess your next build is a 63 Impala HUH!*


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

REAL NICE RIDES HOMIE!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:* Welcome to the Family*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WELCOME JIM, GLAD TO HAVE YA IN THE FAMILY!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is one of my many new projects. still needs wet sanded.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man with all that flake blinging.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I'm lovin that 61, and the rest of your stuff is clean too. Hey i think i have a bumper for that 61, jus gotta go through my junkyard......i'll let ya know  Keep up the good work though


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i finally got the 61 done special thanks to those who helped me out with the problem i had.but here it is.oh and mini thanks for the tip on how to get a better pic of the engine.

































and a better pic of the engine.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

looks good!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn Jim that looks killer!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 LOOKS GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 16 2008, 11:06 PM~10674892
> *:0 LOOKS GOOD BRO! :biggrin:
> *


x-2 bro that Impala look's sweet.... :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT, I LIKE THE STOCK LOOK WITH RIMS AND SOME PEARL.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks clean homie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie nice detail.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks im glad ya like.i had alot of fun building this one wish i had some more of these kits.hmmmmm gonna have too do some hunting.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

61 looks good i like the green on the side it really stands out


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is one of the projects im working on now


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that already looks bad ass, i think i;m gonna have to get a bomb truck, now!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks im going to try and get some more done on it today.need to finish opening the other door,im going to french in some antenna's and inset some tailights in the rear fenders.still debating on colors for it im thinking about blue's though.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, like that flip hood


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 09:55 AM~10761126
> *looks sik bro, like that flip hood
> *


thanks that was a pain in the ass.lol i tried several style's of conventional hinges and could not get them to clear the grill :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: . so i had to hinge it so that the hood lifts up and rolls forward. just like you would make like the back of a door hinge do.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

blue would look good, but IMO i would also throw some pen stripes on teh roof, hood, and fenders


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice work homie :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 29 2008, 04:30 PM~10764186
> *blue would look good, but IMO i would also throw some pen stripes on teh roof, hood, and fenders
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BUT IM ALSO AFRAID OF GETTING IT TO BUSY TO NOTICE SOME OF THE OTHER LITTLE DETAILS IM PLANNING ON DOING.LIKE I SAID THOUGH,IM LEANING TOWARDS THE BLUES BUT I HAVE ALSO THOUGHT ABOUT PLATNUM FLAKING THE FENDERS AND DOING THE CAB IN SILVER WITH A HOC FLAKE,OR 2 TONE CANDY REDS. CANT DECIDE


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here are some pics of the 41 im working on going slow.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Sweet pickup!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Brother!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Truck is lookin clean ! You aimming to hit heartland On the 21st !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lookin good!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

im gonna try but still havent found a job


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is an update of where im at on the 41 note to self next time cut down radiator notch radiator relocate radiator cap and drink alot more before flipping this hood again :banghead: .....lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Still lookin' good though.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: server


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks smallz


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

finally finished the 41.


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

thats wicked bro!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: sik


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Jim that came out lookin' sweet!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 19 2008, 01:40 PM~10906886
> *Damn Jim that came out lookin' sweet!!!
> *



:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 19 2008, 01:43 PM~10906546
> *:wow:  :wow: sik
> *


x-2 homie!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that shits tight!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

beutiful truck homie i like the color two tone and interior nice bed rails this is one of my favorites.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick ass truck!!! :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: good yab


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Truck is sick homie....great job.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks glad ya like.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here's a quick build


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is a quick build used wheels and tire and motor from lil coffin kit  
























uffin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well just got back from the mid america national's in council bluff's iowa.it was a good time sorry no pics i forgot my camera at home.but anywas i think i represented the mcba brother's well.i took 11 car and placed 8 times and swept the lowrider class again this year.but anyway's a big thanks to bigg c for coming through in a pinch too.thanks brother.







uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats big homie.... i hope somebody got some pics.....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11079439
> *congrats big homie.... i hope somebody got some pics.....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready bro!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats!!! Lot of trophies there bro. :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Jim!!! Wish I could've made it up there. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

havent been working on much this week been messing with my newest aquisitions.got a ton of stuff to go through.got to get rid of some of it, to get some of my money back. the wifes not happy :angry: :twak: :rant: :angry: :twak: :angry: :rant: ..........lol.here's a few pics of it.and as soon as i get some this done. maybe i can get back to building!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 how much shipped for the 64 chev pickup!?! :cheesy:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

how much shipped for the truck and boat package? to 70520


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

and the clear car trailer?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck homie thats a sweet score


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: very sweet collection brother


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

James, congrats on your wins in CB. I didn't realize you won that many hah! I can't wait to see the pics of us getting the awards...i did a really gay smooch pose with Frank LMAO!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Aug 5 2008, 05:43 PM~11267369
> *James, congrats on your wins in CB. I didn't realize you won that many hah! I can't wait to see the pics of us getting the awards...i did a really gay smooch pose with Frank LMAO!
> *


lol i musta missed that one bob :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

hoping to get this customer car done here in the next day or two. so i can get back on some of my shit.this has been a royal pain in my ass :banghead: :banghead: nothing in this kit has wanted to fit right.

















and personally not my cup of tea ready to get back to some low low's :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn talk about 4 wheel drive!! shit!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! that a crazy ride!! hno:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some pics of my shop and my collection since i added some kits.and the mess :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

so i take it that this hobbie is serious huh !! lol nice Collection :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i dabble here and there...lol :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i want one of these....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN6E-_0wXos

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 3 2008, 09:12 PM~11249386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie can you get me a pic of the truck under the green daytona?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 10:30 PM~11640280
> *hey homie can you get me a pic of the truck under the green daytona?
> *


here ya go


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn i was hoping it was the root beer one. wanna get rid of it?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 8 2008, 09:38 PM~11552876
> *hoping to get this customer car done here in the next day or two. so i can get back on some of my shit.this has been a royal pain in my ass  :banghead:  :banghead: nothing in this kit has wanted to fit right.
> 
> 
> ...




ahh Tommy Ivo's Showboat dragster! this thing is sick to see run! watch this video. by the way i have this kit, i am glad to know it's a POS to build....i will hold off longer now. :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMqHMarZE8&feature=related


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 10:47 PM~11640481
> *damn i was hoping it was the root beer one. wanna get rid of it?
> *


i have them both.no i am not getting rid of them at this time


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 19 2008, 05:25 AM~11642270
> *ahh Tommy Ivo's Showboat dragster! this thing is sick to see run! watch this video. by the way i have this kit, i am glad to know it's a POS to build....i will hold off longer now.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMqHMarZE8&feature=related
> *


yeah i like the car. but the kit was pretty bad nothing wanted to line up and the chrome in the kit was junk


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 19 2008, 07:14 AM~11642438
> *i have  them both.no i am not getting rid of them at this time
> *


ight cool. 

can you get me a pic of the root beer wagon? i know someone tryin to find a pic of the box, mainly where it says 5cents


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11644390
> *ight cool.
> 
> can you get me a pic of the root beer wagon? i know someone tryin to find a pic of the box, mainly where it says 5cents
> *


i dont currently have a picture of it. i might be able to get 1 up later


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got a lil bit done last night and this morning interior is for the 67 and paint laid on a couple.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

NICE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11665966
> *NICE
> *


  X-2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Jim what color is the Blue on the '67?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LIKING THAT PAINT ON THE VW BUS :thumbsup:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 22 2008, 03:34 PM~11666262
> *Hey Jim what color is the Blue on the '67?
> *


i dont know what it is called i had them mix it up at the paint shop all i have is the formulation for it.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

just finished this one this morning ,i had to use the engine from the revell corvette,so i could use the blower set up on this car.exaust is hand made from aluminum tubing and solder.:biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats sick. Motor looks awesome.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 3 2008, 11:14 AM~11769754
> *Thats sick. Motor looks awesome.
> *


x2!!! motor is really really nice!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 3 2008, 01:17 PM~11769773
> *x2!!! motor is really really nice!
> *


thanks guys glad ya like .i have been wanting to do one of these for awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 3 2008, 07:14 PM~11769754
> *Thats sick. Motor looks awesome.
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SICK homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Jim that 67 is killer!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

waiting on paint to dry uffin: so i figured id post a pic of the v-dub im working on :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work my broda


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 3 2008, 03:43 PM~11771979
> *Damn Jim that 67 is killer!!
> *


Damn true


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a hell of a system!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks should have it done in the next day or 2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cant wait!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

done


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice V-Dub......


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE V DUB


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks i put some better pics up the other ones were to dark,and its kinda hard to tell in the pics but it has color change paint on it


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 22 2008, 04:55 PM~12231255
> *waiting on paint to dry uffin:  so i figured id post a pic of the v-dub im working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool V Dubb homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 06:20 PM~12255887
> *Cool V Dubb homie
> *




yiz zir X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Turned out nice Jim.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

that 67 is crackin'


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:biggrin: sometimes you gotta open em up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work. love that vdub.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

this is my newest project :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i like da speakers box


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice cut work on the side panels !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS GOING TO BE BAD WHEN ITS DONE..GREAT WORK!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO. 
I THINK YOU SHOULD MAKE IT A NICE BURBAN. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 8 2009, 12:08 AM~12639134
> *THATS GOING TO BE BAD WHEN ITS DONE..GREAT WORK!
> *


X2 Those sides turned out nice!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homie


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that is a bad a$$ model!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 3 2008, 11:09 AM~11769708
> *just finished this one this morning ,i had to use the engine from the revell corvette,so i could use the blower set up on this car.exaust is hand made from aluminum tubing and solder.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awsome, that motor looks like a real engine, very good job on that ride & nice detail work :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, damn wish i could get a 37 4dr  i've been lookin for


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks guys i will post up more pics as it progresses,going to be starting some chassis work on it.theres alot to do there to make it look decent.going to cut 
out the fuel tank and exuast thats are molded in.and some other minor work. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love the orange 67 bro!! very nice!! what do you have in store for the blue 67 with the cowl?? :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 8 2009, 11:23 AM~12642056
> *i love the orange 67 bro!! very nice!! what do you have in store for the blue 67 with the cowl?? :biggrin:
> *


i had some paint issues with the blue and missed some body work,so i stripped it and it is ready for paint again just havent sprayed it yet


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice burb :thumbsup: 
what color is it going?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

im thinking brown fenders with a light yellow body old school


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

supa clean


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool, take a look at my blue panel bomb biult it in my early teen it was my firt attempt at one


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jan 7 2009, 06:37 PM~12635721
> *this is my newest project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well i have been moving kinda slow in the building area so much other stuff going on,but i managed to get a few hours in today and got the speaker box done for my 39 pic,ed above and got a little done on the frame waiting on a couple parts to come in also but anyways here is the plexi box finished.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice bro...................... where did you get them speakers from?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2009, 12:19 AM~12814271
> *nice bro...................... where did you get them speakers from?
> *


got them in a trade.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

fkin sweet bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 26 2009, 01:53 AM~12815346
> *fkin sweet bro
> *


THANKS BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick....like it..


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice box looks cool


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jan 25 2009, 10:11 PM~12814180
> *well i have been moving kinda slow in the building area so much other stuff going on,but i managed to get a few hours in today and got the speaker box done for my 39 pic,ed above and got a little done on the frame waiting on a couple parts to come in also but anyways here is the plexi box finished.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i managed to get a couple of hours of build time in tonight and thought i would post up some of the progress on the chassis for the 39 build


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BJ ! I'LL GET YOU A PIC WHEN I GET UP IN THE AFTERNOON !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2009, 03:00 AM~12939811
> *LOOKIN  GOOD    BJ !  I'LL  GET  YOU  A  PIC  WHEN  I  GET  UP  IN  THE  AFTERNOON !
> *


cool thanks


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

little more progress, got the engine about done except for the rest of the linkage and battery and alt to finish got to wait till i get the body ready to put on though first, and running fuel line to tank. also got the exhaust made and put on. painting the fenders and fuel tank as i type.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Jim!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 12 2009, 06:47 PM~12986106
> *Lookin' good Jim!!
> *


thank ya brotha


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 BBBAAAAADDDD AAASSSSS BRO!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Its coming out clean bro


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN NICE DETAIL ON THAT 39!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 12 2009, 03:38 PM~12986016
> *little more progress, got the engine about done except for the rest of the linkage and battery and alt to finish got to wait till i get the body ready to put on though first, and running fuel line to tank. also got the exhaust made and put on. painting the fenders and fuel tank as i type.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: that looks awsome bro!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work, box looks great.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

NOT MODEL RELATED BUT THIS IS MY NEWEST ADDITION :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13042278
> *NOT MODEL RELATED BUT THIS IS MY NEWEST ADDITION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BJ ! I WAS THINKING IT WAS THE BIGGER LINC ! THAT BABY LINC LOOKS PRETTY CLEAN ! DITCH THAT BUG SHEILD ! :uh:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn that thing looks freaken fresh off the show room floor...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 07:50 PM~13042531
> *DAMN  BJ !  I  WAS  THINKING IT  WAS THE  BIGGER  LINC !  THAT  BABY  LINC  LOOKS  PRETTY  CLEAN !  DITCH THAT  BUG  SHEILD  !    :uh:
> *


yeah bug sheild was on it. interior is like brand new. drives like a dream. i dont think it was a bad buy for 1700.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13043113
> *yeah bug sheild was on it. interior is like brand new. drives like a dream. i dont think it was a bad buy for 1700.00
> *


SHIT $1,700 IS ALRIGHT ! IS IT THE 302 ?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13043869
> *SHIT    $1,700  IS  ALRIGHT !  IS  IT  THE  302  ?
> *


yes 302


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 18 2009, 09:50 PM~13043907
> *yes 302
> *



GET YOU A SET 16 IN WHITE FACED WIRES WITH VOUGE WOULD SET THAT BITCH OFF !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 08:55 PM~13043974
> *GET  YOU  A  SET  16 IN WHITE  FACED  WIRES  WITH  VOUGE WOULD  SET  THAT  BITCH  OFF  !
> *


13s


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

finally finished this bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 20 2009, 11:38 AM~13060081
> *finally finished this bomb. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFULL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice Bomba !

i work olso on the same Model !! But i make
it a little bit different !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2009, 01:42 PM~13060120
> *BEAUTIFULL!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 20 2009, 07:42 PM~13060120
> *BEAUTIFULL!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet as hell!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: KLEAN AND LEAN BRO!! VERY SWEET DETAIL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT WAGON BOMB IS KLEAN BJ ! REAL CLEAN !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 20 2009, 06:07 PM~13063252
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  NICE!
> *


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That bomb soo much detail :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i havent posted up in a while so i got some bench time in today. the 32 is mine mocked up pic. sorry bout shitty pics cant find the card for my good camera.
and the chevelle is my 11 year old boys just got him back home after some family issue's. so he wanted to jump into a build too. so i have been helping him also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Both builds looking good Big Jim. And tell your son good job.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro ..lookin good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks and i will tell him he will think thats cool. i will get better pics up later color is off on that 32 it is almost a deep wild cherry. used that new testor's pink and layed three coats of tamiya candy red over that and 5 coats of clear.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13312514
> *Both builds looking good Big Jim. And tell your son good job.
> *


x-2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

great job to you and your son on both builds!! 

that chevell is looking great! I cant wait til I have a kid to build models with  

- mind you that wont be for a while :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 18 2009, 01:11 AM~13312620
> *great job to you and your son on both builds!!
> 
> that chevell is looking great! I cant wait til I have a kid to build models with
> ...


yeah thats some of our one on one time. he has adhd real bad so i am trying to get him to where he can sit down and focus on something for more than 5 minutes.
he is doing a good job on it had to help him with the foil a little. he was shaking pretty good i was afraid he would cut himself. so i finished that for him. other than that its all him. hell if he gets to where he can focus for a while he might pass the old man up....lol :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well me and bigg c went to the kams show sat. i think we held it down for the mcba. bigg c i think got best paint and best detail and a first place for his killa monte. 1st in tuner and best theme, and his nephew i think got a 1st and third in his class.i i got 1st and 2nd in street machine,2nd in out of box,2nd in light truck,2nd in misc,3rd in tuner,and 3rd in lowrider. but we had a good time and it was fun hanging out with bigg c and his nephew. even if we had not won anything it was a good time.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like you guys had great time and long road trip ! LOL ! Maybe next year i'll hitch a ride with you guys and attend this contest!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 08:20 AM~13700645
> *looks  like you  guys  had  great  time and  long  road  trip !  LOL !  Maybe  next  year  i'll  hitch  a  ride  with you  guys  and  attend  this  contest!
> *


thats cool we had plenty of room. hope ya make it to heartland but i know family first brotha


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 27 2009, 07:36 AM~13700506
> *well me and bigg c went to the kams show sat. i think we held it down for the mcba. bigg c i think got best paint and best detail and a first place for his killa monte. 1st in tuner and best theme, and his nephew i think got a 1st and third in his class.i i got 1st and 2nd in street machine,2nd in out of box,2nd in light truck,2nd in misc,3rd in tuner,and 3rd in lowrider. but we had a good time and it was fun hanging out with bigg c and his nephew. even if we had not won anything it was a good time.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats and glad you all had a good time.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well for the few who have been asking.i have not been building much lately had no time with a bunch of stuff going on around here and a couple of health issue's. and my build time is going to be greatly reduced seeing as i got another full time job i start tomorrow. so i will be be working between 70- 100 hrs a week for a while trying to stack some paper.but i will get some build time in when ever i can. started on something today. and i will post some pics up as i get time.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i need some suggestions guys. i got this kit 1/32 scale trying to find some rims. cant seem to find anything that looks right. most everything i have found is to big.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN+Sep 17 2009, 12:21 AM~15105509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 03:12 AM~15105636
> *
> *


yeah i think i might get some of those. i got a couple more of these smaller kits. i was going to try and throw it together for a show here in a couple weeks.got bunch of stuff i am working on and dont really have much time to wait.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

managed to get this based out yesterday i was going to clear it today but its to windy here right now. 61 i am working on doing a chassis swap with the revell 64 impala basically the same set up but the revell kits frame is seperate and the one i have is chromed. still got a few interior pan mods to make and some mods to the fire wall and that will be done. since i couldnt do any clearing today did some cleaning up. although the bench is still a mess...lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. Nice stash you got too!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: :wow: WOW!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks, yeah its nice to have a stash but i have so much stuff, sometimes i cant decide what to build. and i end up sitting in my chair starring for hour like an aw struck kid that cant decide what toy he wants to play with...lol :around: :around: :around: uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Caddy came out nice Jim!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15141396
> *Caddy came out nice Jim!
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Like the rear end brace and the paint work on the caddy ! 

YOU DONKING IT or LOW LOW !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2009, 02:16 PM~15141849
> *Like the  rear  end  brace    and  the  paint  work  on the  caddy  !
> 
> YOU  DONKING  IT    or  LOW LOW !
> *


no donks here brotha just dont care for them. give me the old school wires any day.


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

What did you use to make the speaker box?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15141396
> *Caddy came out nice Jim!
> *


X 2 !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Sep 21 2009, 04:13 PM~15142993
> *What did you use to make the speaker box?
> *


which one i have made several.

caddy came out good but was messing with it earlier and disaster popped out of my hand and f-d the paint all up so back to the strip tank and out of candy red so maybe we will try blue....damn the luck :angry:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 21 2009, 08:50 PM~15145922
> *which one i have made several.
> 
> caddy came out good but was messing with it earlier and disaster popped out of my hand and f-d the paint all up so back to the strip tank and out of candy red so maybe we will try blue....damn  the luck :angry:
> *


well i reshot the caddy today candy blue turned out pretty slick went back to look at it before i left for work and i got a fkn fly stuck to the damn door. i tell you what i think this caddy is jinxed..... :angry: 3rd time painted and 60.00 worth of materials later. :angry: well im going to let it cure out tonight and see if i can polish him out of it tomorrow. i dont know though :uh: looks like he landed on it and rolled over and tried to do the back stroke through my clear. if i can fix it i will post pics up after i polish it out.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

PICS OF THE OFFENDING BUG JIM?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 23 2009, 01:15 AM~15160539
> *PICS OF THE OFFENDING BUG JIM?
> *


not right now maybe tomorrow


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well managed to get a lil bench time in today and this is what i got done. still got to plumb the brake and finish running brake and fuel lines up to the engine compartment. not what i was originally going with but after i think 5 paint jobs i finally got a decent paint jod layed on it and got the body all polished out still need to foil it just a loose mock up to get an idea. redid the bridge i just didnt like how the other one turned out. i think im going to name this one (jinxed)lol. sorry pics are a lil blurry i need a new camera


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass caddy


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 03:29 AM~15225920
> *Badass caddy
> *


thanks,its getting there still got alot to do..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 12:29 AM~15225920
> *Badass caddy
> *


what he said X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like this finish is wetter this time jim ! Plus i like that color blue !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 30 2009, 12:35 AM~15225792
> *well managed to get a lil bench time in today and this is what i got done. still got to plumb the brake and finish running brake and fuel lines up to the engine compartment. not what i was originally going with but after i think 5 paint jobs i finally got a decent paint jod layed on it and got the body all polished out still need to foil it just a loose mock up to get an idea. redid the bridge i just didnt like how the other one turned out. i think im going to name this one (jinxed)lol. sorry pics are a lil blurry i need a new camera
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good bro!! Nicely detailed and great shine!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks guys, yeah mini i like that color too all it is just that testors star spangled blue. but really nice color. lots of metal flake to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Caddy is look good Jim. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 07:20 AM~15226245
> *Looks  like this  finish  is  wetter  this  time  jim !  Plus  i  like  that  color  blue !
> *


X2 that came out sweet Jim.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 09:53 AM~15228043
> *Looks really good bro!! Nicely detailed and great shine!!
> *


X2 very nice work!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i managed to get in a lil bench time in over the last couple of days and this is what i got done for the jinxed caddy and here is a better pic of the rear suspension.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice setup, Jinxed Caddy is looking good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA BRO SICK WORK ..LOOKIN DAMN GOOD.. :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

real nice caddy bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

I LIKE THAT UNDERCARRIAGE DETAIL BRO..!!!!1 NICE WORK HOMIE.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks guys going to grab some shut eye then get up and hope to have the interior done today and the engine started. i post up some more pics later....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 4 2009, 05:08 PM~15265856
> *well i managed to get in a lil bench time in over the last couple of days and this is what i got done for the jinxed caddy and here is a better pic of the rear suspension.
> 
> 
> ...


Killer setup!! I like a small details with the decals and all!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well i got the interior done today and most of the engine painted and i am going to try and get the engine together and plumbed and wired tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice!!! :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that interior looks bad ass!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Jim!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice bro..caddy is lookin clean bro...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man some killer detail in that trunk bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks, got the engine done yesterday right before i had to leave for work. so no pics yet. im grab a nap and ill post some up later.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i havent had any time to get pics posted been trying to get jinxed done for tomorrows show. just finished it. :uh: :uh: but me and biggc got t sit and bullshit for a while which was cool but anyways here it is done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Came out looking real good!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 10 2009, 02:17 AM~15317924
> *Came out looking real good!!
> *


thanks brotha, getting ready to head off to bed here in a few we got to be up about 6:30 or 7 to head out. i have only had like 3 hours sleep in the last coupl days. im tired


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

can someone help me out having a brain fart trying to figure out what kits these came out of and i am drawing a blank. i know the second set is from a pontiac sorry bout pics camera sucks


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 30 2009, 06:40 PM~15516928
> *can someone help me out having a brain fart trying to figure out what kits these came out of  and i am drawing a blank. i know the second set is from a pontiac sorry bout pics camera sucks
> 
> 
> ...


??????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, some good builds up in here !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 1 2009, 07:26 AM~15527126
> *Wow, some good builds up in here !
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

finally got some of my supplies in from japan today.








:biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yummy... all real good picks


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE SCORE!


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job on that blue Caddy, nice detail work


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

GOT SOME MORE OF MY SUPPLIE'S IN THE OTHER DAY.TIME TO HIT IT HARD . AINT WHEEL PO NO MORE. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!! Now you are ok with wheels for a while! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15950016
> *GOT SOME MORE OF MY SUPPLIE'S IN THE OTHER DAY.TIME TO HIT IT HARD . AINT WHEEL PO NO MORE. :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



OH COME ON ! WHO NEEDS THAT MANY SETS OF WHEELS ?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15950095
> *OH  COME ON !  WHO  NEEDS  THAT  MANY  SETS  OF  WHEELS ?
> *


ME :biggrin: 
AND YOU.....LOL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15950095
> *OH  COME ON !  WHO  NEEDS  THAT  MANY  SETS  OF  WHEELS ?
> *


Dave you can send some of your sets to me if you dont need them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 11 2009, 01:18 PM~15950016
> *GOT SOME MORE OF MY SUPPLIE'S IN THE OTHER DAY.TIME TO HIT IT HARD . AINT WHEEL PO NO MORE. :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..........................  BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

jim..

















your bumper is in just came today... :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2009, 02:32 PM~15959506
> *jim..
> your bumper is in just came today... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got a lil painting done the last couple days thanks to a brotha and a new airbrush :biggrin: got the cutlass polished out today wich took about 3 and a half hours and will polish the 67 out tomorrow but here they are. :biggrin:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful paint bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $woop_@Feb 20 2010, 05:49 PM~16671828
> *Beautiful paint bro
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good. Paint turned out good on the Cutty.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 20 2010, 02:53 PM~16671851
> *Looking good. Paint turned out good on the Cutty.
> *


X2! That Cutty looks GOOD! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> got a lil painting done the last couple days thanks to a brotha and a new airbrush :biggrin: got the cutlass polished out today wich took about 3 and a half hours and will polish the 67 out tomorrow but here they are. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

1500,2000,2500,3000, polishing compound and sealer wax and being really carefull not to burn through, i love black just shows everything


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 20 2010, 03:47 PM~16671813
> *got a lil painting done the last couple days thanks to a brotha and a new airbrush :biggrin: got the cutlass polished out today wich took about 3 and a half hours and will polish the 67 out tomorrow but here they are. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cutty looking nice


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 20 2010, 04:47 PM~16671813
> *got a lil painting done the last couple days thanks to a brotha and a new airbrush :biggrin: got the cutlass polished out today wich took about 3 and a half hours and will polish the 67 out tomorrow but here they are. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice paint bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work big jim. :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well been trying to hit the bench every day just finished the cutlass and on to the 67 impala which should be a quick build just doing it out of box.headlights are still spotty on the cutty glue has not fully dried out. yet but heres the cutty.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

BADASS !!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 30 2010, 04:57 PM~17046158
> *BADASS !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job, looks great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

excellent detail work!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

RIDE IS SICK BRO!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17047712
> *RIDE IS SICK BRO!
> *


X2 VERY CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 30 2010, 04:50 PM~17047685
> *excellent detail work!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick Cutty bro. Dope paint on both cutty and '67.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

FINISHED THE 67 NOTHING REAL SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice color. Looks good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

real clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just watch out for birds!









:biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: , NICE CLEAN BUILD ....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

REALLY NICE 67!!! GREAT JOB!! SHIT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THE ONE ON THE BOX!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah came out just about the same color , hard to see in pics but there is alot of metallic in mine


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

got an email yesterday with some nice cover artwork shown.. Congrats.. Ill have to pick on up asap...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2010, 03:59 PM~17124578
> *got an email yesterday with some nice cover artwork shown.. Congrats.. Ill have to pick on up asap...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#...48&id=798092695
:wow: damn jimmy! thats thinkin with yer dipstick!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

CONGRATS ON THE COVER BRO!!! I LOVE THE 67!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:57 PM~17128346
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


just got my copy in the mail yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 3 2010, 03:13 AM~17080021
> *FINISHED THE 67 NOTHING REAL SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool 67!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 8 2010, 07:04 AM~17131942
> *just got my copy in the mail yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the cover Jim.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17080021
> *FINISHED THE 67 NOTHING REAL SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Your BMF is smooth. Which one are you using, regular chrome ?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 8 2010, 03:25 PM~17135452
> *Wow  Your BMF is smooth. Which one are you using, regular chrome ?
> *


the new regular


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 8 2010, 04:19 PM~17136340
> *the new regular
> *


the new new regular.. BMF just did another new formula.. Its alot smoother.. Theres real no way to tell the difference between the new new and new old..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

lol yeah. hope it lays a lil smoother notice the last stuff i got go's on smooth but still looks like it has a slight texture to it


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

couple of things i got in the works right now.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

finally got the paint for this had a hell of a time getting but going with the original saturn yellow.still got some body prep to do and get the decal set for it. started cutting up the grill for the p/u. getting photo etched billet grill still have a ton of body work to do on it. will post up some new pics later


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

very nice builds u got bro'...keep up da good work. laterz...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 2 2010, 06:13 PM~17080021
> *FINISHED THE 67 NOTHING REAL SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Extremly nice... when somehing is the tight? and something is pleasing to the eye?
the bomb is the bomb even without the bells and whistle's....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY 
EVERYONE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy 4th Jim!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where you been hidin? You still building?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

*what up homie*



darkside customs said:


> Where you been hidin? You still building?


lost my house this last year, had to move in to an appartment. got a full time job around the first of the year and still working my part time job also so been working 65 to 70 hours a week. no havent been doing any building right now. i dont have anywhere to put anything in this tiny ass appartment and then just have no time right now either. but i still have all my stuff. I WILL BE BACK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro... Sorry to hear that.. glad you got a job thats workin you... thats a good thing you know... we will be here when you get back to building brother.... Handle your business on the home front first....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> Damn bro... Sorry to hear that.. glad you got a job thats workin you... thats a good thing you know... we will be here when you get back to building brother.... Handle your business on the home front first....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

IBLDMYOWN said:


> lost my house this last year, had to move in to an appartment. got a full time job around the first of the year and still working my part time job also so been working 65 to 70 hours a week. no havent been doing any building right now. i dont have anywhere to put anything in this tiny ass appartment and then just have no time right now either. but *i still have all my stuff. I WILL BE BACK*


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

FINALLY BACK IN A HOUSE!! WOO HOO!!! Got a huge room, and hope to be back to building by this summer. got to do some painting, put in alot of shelving, electrical and lighting. then of course getting everything pulled out and set up. but i will be back to the building soon my M.C.B.A brothers.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AMEN BRO!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

I AM BACK!!! Got my room put back together and getting ready to tear into some project's. GOD it FEELS GREAT. a lil rusty but i will be back on point soon:naughty:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Welcome back


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well managed to get a little bench time in got the monte back halved and all the fill in done,along with frame, finally got the interior tub to fit right,so it will have a full interior. now waiting on a few parts for it. And got 1 side of my ford f-350 conversion to a short bed about done. still needs some light sanding in trim. looks about right though.Figured i would try something a lil different for my and i was feeling these.
.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats on your recovery. No BS here.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
looks good so far


----------

